# Do you smoke inside your home?



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

If so, do you use any kind of ventilation devices or candles?

If you don't smoke inside, why not?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

If i did it wouldnt be mine anymore. Hell no. The wife barely tolerates me smoking in "my car". (But I love her dearly anyway).

Been eyeing the corner of the basement thinking, now just one wall from there to over there, put a fan in over the ...

Another delusion of a married guy.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I smoke out side or when it is raining I will smoke in the garage with door opened for ventalation. Why I smoke out side wife doesn't want me to stink up the house, and she is right. Stale cigar smoke does stink.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

When I am smoking at home, I take it outside. It has already been said, but there is nothing enjoyable about the smell of stale cigar smoke.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I smoke outside at the patio. Sometimes (very rare) i smoke inside at the living room but thats when we got the door wide open and windows too, so there is an air flow. But Most of the time its outside


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Doesn't everyone have a room like this?




Hey, if I'm gonna have a married guy fantasy, it's gonna be a BIG fantasy!



In STARK contrast, my single person garage "herf hole";



Anytime when it's above 40F, I'll go outside to the deck. I'm not going to subject wifey, (and the asthmatic cat) to stale cigar oder lingering in the carpet. Or myself, for that matter. 

Scott"consideratehubby"M


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

No. Usually on the back porch or in the garage if it's too cold/windy.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I live in a run down old house in the country. I have air filters & ionizers all over the house, but yeah, I smoke indoors. It is a, possibly doable, fantasy of mine to be able to build a new house with a seperate smoking wing in it. It would be replete with smoke-eaters, theater, library, etc.
I have to 1$t make a very large amount of money.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Nope! Wifey let me smoke in the house once. That was the end of that!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

YES I smoke inside. I am single, so I do whatever I damn well please in my house. I usually have candles lit regardless if I'm smoking a cigar or not. I just like to have a nice smelling house.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I think I would find my humi's setting outside right next to me if I ever lit up in the house!!

In the warmer months I'm outside all the time so that's where I smoke.
But now I go to our local Elks lodge once a week or to our Country Club when it's open for a nice smoke.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Married 29 years, answer is still no.

So it said So it is written.

Never gonna change so I use the garage. Not bad actually. It's guaranteed privacy and an hour or so of quiet.

When it's cold there is a good cigar store with lounge chairs, coffee and newspapers that I can go and smoke.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I smoke in the house on occasion. Usually when its warm enough to open up the windows. Havn't tried any of those candles that are supposed to kill the scent. Anyway, to me, cigar smoke is like incense.

Jeff


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I smoke indoors during the winter months. I have never had a problem with the stale cigar odor though. I always empty the ashtray when I'm done and the only ventilation I use is the fireplace. Married to a good woman who worked side by side with me when we had our shop, so I guess she's used to the wonderful aroma of a burning cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope, wifes orders. If I did smoke inside it would be in a designated room, probably wouldn't smoke in the living room or another common area of the house.

I take it outside on the deck or in the garage during the winter.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

We have had this type of post many times in the past..I would like to smoke in my office and have done quite a bit of research. There are only a couple of ways to get rid of the smoke odor..#1. Use an ozone generator, Csonka makes them and calls them odor cloaker, Biozone makes several models, as well as Alpine and Living Air, and there are many many more on the market..These units produce Ozone which is an oxidizing agent and will break up most odor compounds, smoke, mold, pet odors etc. Ozone can be harmful to humans..In order to get rid of the smoke odor the unit has to produce ozone at a level that is deemed harmful to humans. (Now this may or may not be true, case in point the second hand smoke fallacy.)
#2. Another way to get rid of smoke odor is using a filter system with activated charcoal/carbon. Now this is not some system where they have some cheezy carbon filter, but the unit should contain anywhere from 15 -30lbs of carbon..Smoke molecules will attach themselves to the carbon and this makes for a good air cleaner. Carbon can only absorb so much and then becomes inactive so you do have to change the carbon bed filter..
There is one other problem with smoke in the house and that is the tar problem that causes yellowing on the walls and ceiling..You need a true Hepa air cleaner to filter the tar from the air.. One company that incorporates the two is AllerAir don't know how good they are but there are companies that make seperate charcoal cleaners and many companies that make Hepa air cleaners.
Ionizers just don't produce a large enough charge to get rid of cigar smoke.. 
What have I done as far as my office is concerned ,,,nothing yet,, I go to the local American Legion to smoke..However the smoke Nazis in Minnesota think they are going to get a smoke law passed where there is no smoking in any bar , restaurant or private club. The governor (whom I voted for) says he will pass it ,,so its just a matter of time..
This information is from my own research so take it for what its worth..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:w .............yeah, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I prefer to smoke on the deck when the weather's nice, but I have a nice basement I can HERF and watch football, basketball........ :r

Herfin' in the hottub is pretty neat in cold weather also!!!


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

I smoke in the house but only occasionally. I would say 98% of the time I go to the back patio or to the shop and fire one up there. I hate trying to get rid of the left over odor in the house.


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

No. Due to 4 month old daughter and the smell. Mainly the daughter though.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Not really.

Maybe once every 1-2 weeks, I would fire one up inside home (when the wife is away). But then I would make sure that the window is open and that two fans are working: one for directing the smoke towards the window , and another sitting next to the window, sucking the smoke outside... one fan to blow, one and fan to suck!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I would love to be able to smoke in the house but my roommate, who owns the house, has unequivocally told me no. I don't want to cross her on that score.

I really love to smoke outside, I enjoy the cigars the most then. If the weather isn't nice then I take it to the garage.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Doesn't everyone have a room like this?
> 
> Hey, if I'm gonna have a married guy fantasy, it's gonna be a BIG fantasy!
> 
> ...


LOL. Holy mac that's a nice room.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Only after sex.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I started smoking cigars regularly when my wife gave me a humidor for Christmas.It was a reward for me having quit cigarettes. To this day I can't believe she doesn't mind cigars in the house, but she seems to think it's sexy so I don't argue with her.

She's also a candle freak..seriously, a freak of the first order. So while some houses might smell of rank stale cigar smoke, mine smells like apples, cinnamon, peaches, pears, lilac, nutmeg....In short, it's gonna take alot to stink up my house.

We do have a large fanupstairs that sucks everything out of the house in a matter of minutes os it really isn't so bad even if I didn't have a freakish candle nut living in it.



FunkyPorcini said:


> If so, do you use any kind of ventilation devices or candles?
> 
> If you don't smoke inside, why not?


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

c2000 said:


> #2. Another way to get rid of smoke odor is using a filter system with activated charcoal/carbon. Now this is not some system where they have some cheezy carbon filter, but the unit should contain anywhere from 15 -30lbs of carbon..Smoke molecules will attach themselves to the carbon and this makes for a good air cleaner. Carbon can only absorb so much and then becomes inactive so you do have to change the carbon bed filter..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Jerry Do you know what they use in the casinos like in Vegas. You can smoke a cigar and the air is exchanged so fast that the person next to you gets clean air with almost no odor.

Why can't private clubs or retaurants if they choose install something like this?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Outside!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

galaga said:


> Only after sex.


Where did I put that knife????? I need a sharp object to poke my minds eye out. LOL.....


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

During the fall and winter I'll smoke a pipe in the living room. It's rare, though.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Where did I put that knife????? I need a sharp object to poke my minds eye out. LOL.....


Ahhhh...the goggles, they don't help...ahhhh!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

miketafc said:


> Jerry Do you know what they use in the casinos like in Vegas. You can smoke a cigar and the air is exchanged so fast that the person next to you gets clean air with almost no odor.
> 
> Why can't private clubs or retaurants if they choose install something like this?


 I do not know what they use except it must be state of the art ventilation and filtering..The technology is available to clubs and restaurants but at a hefty price tag..And then after putting in a system the smoking nazis get a no smoking bill passed and you've spent a lot of money you didn't need to.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

outside on the deck or in the garage...the wife and kids are a little more important and my boys just hate the smell, the wife likes the smell but doesn't want the house and everything in it smelling like my smokes..so it's outside for me :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

We should commission an official Club Stogie smoking jacket to be made available to members so are clothes doen't smell when we smoke. :ms


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff said:


> We should commission an official Club Stogie smoking jacket to be made available to members so are clothes doen't smell when we smoke. :ms


Jeff, I think you may be onto something there. Maybe we can start something around here. A voting process for the member of the month and that member receives the smoking jacket for a month with a few stogies in the pocket before he has to ship it to the next member of the month (MOM).

Should I start a thread?


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Outside only...Glad I live in Phoenix


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> When I am smoking at home, I take it outside. It has already been said, but there is nothing enjoyable about the smell of stale cigar smoke.


(I was wondering this very question and did a search before starting a thread and BAM... there it was.)

YES!!!

There really is nothing better than the smell of a cigar lingering on the clothes or person. I will not even try to smoke inside since I know that there are more people that would find the smell offensive or irregular in the least and my wife would be the leader of that group but for the record... she gives me very little grief over it 

The hiker put it perfectly for me!


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

I smoke outside. 

I live in WI, so when winter comes it gets mighty cold. I dont smoke as much in winter, but when i do its at my friends house with he torpedo heater blasting in his garage. Garage 80 degrees, outside 0 degrees.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

No, the wife doesn't take to kindly to the aroma, but she does understand my passion for cigars to the point that she buys them on special occasions though. And with 2 young kids, 3yrs and 8mths, it's probably not the best thing for them.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, I do.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

wife would never allow it


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

*It's a mutual agreement for hubby and me to NOT smoke our cigars in the house.

We have a nice setup outside on the back deck. Have a patio propane heater on the covered deck and it's pretty nice, even in the winter. Summer, we sit out front in the grass in the shade of the trees.

However.... mum's the word, I have smoked a cigar in the house a couple times when he was out of town! Man, what a pain trying to air the bedroom out! Never again! :r  *


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> wife would never allow it


And your newborn Amigo!
How are Jason? Getting any sleep during the night? or the baby keeping you up? 

Salud!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> wife would never allow it


can't get much simpler than this! no!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I live by myself in a 2 bedroom apt so... room #1 for sleeping, room #2 computer/cat/smokin room :w 
I got a air purifier that has a "iodizer" option on it and does an amazingly great job of taking the smells out and I always leave the window open and the door closed.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You don't need the ionizer for the cigar...

Now the cat.... there is one stinky PIA :BS


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

yes, but only in the basement.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Very rarely do I smoke inside. My wife does'nt mind but I avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope, wife won't have any of that. I smoke on the back patio, walking the dog, and at work.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Living in Florida, I can sit outside year round and enjoy a long smoke. So i do all my smoking on the back porch. I have a couple of cushioned lounge chairs out there, its all screened in to keep the no-see-um's away but still have the breeze... its very comfortable!

knuckles


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I live by myself and I still dont' smoke inside...I guess it's because I probably wouldn't get all of my security deposit back. I was planning on using that to buy up some smokes after I get out of this apt.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoke inside the house but, for the sake of my wife, I only do it in well-ventilated rooms and try to open some conduit to the outside so the smoke can drift out.

As far as the smell goes, we use a lampe berger which, in my opinion, does a pretty good job of eradicating any noxious odor.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I smoke inside when the weather is too bad to smoke outside. My wife smokes cigars, too, so that makes it a lot easier. We have a whole house fan that clears the smoke pretty well. If it is hot enough to use the AC, I smoke in the garage.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thankfully this isn't going to be much of an issue with a lot of us now that the weather is warming up.  Can't wait to have the first bbq on my balcony with tasty beer and a good stogie.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I smoke in the basement. I have a air purifier and in the summer I leave the window open.

My daughter complains a bit, but not much. 

Cats don't seem to mind...


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I smoke outside in a nice sceened in porch or if it gets to cold i'll go in the garage or to the local bar.


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

During the winter months I smoke inside...I try to keep it contained in my bedroom, usually smoking near an open window. When the weather gets warmer, its out on the deck.

Trooper


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

When my basement was finished last year, a friend of mine, a/k/a mr.c, built a beautiful cigar bar made from cherry wood (right next to a multi-level humidor that's built into the wall). I installed a bathroom ventilation fan over the bar, thinking this would remove the smoke. It was awful at removing smoke, and it was run on a 3" duct above a hard ceiling. The duct vents to my back yard. Fortunately, the duct was run through an unfinished part of my basement in order to get outside. To improve the exhaust, and since I could easily access the duct in the unfinished part of my basement, a friend of mine helped me install a 6" inline exhaust fan. We also replaced much of the accessible 3" line with a 4" duct and used adapters to connect everything. The 6" inline exhaust fan I bought was pretty cheap. It can be purchased at Home Depot for about $25. It more than doubled the cfm power and the exhaust now works pretty good when a smaller cigar is lit, but it's still not powerful enough to adequately remove the smoke of two or more cigars lit at once. Now I'm planning on replacing the Home Depot fan with a 392 cfm inline fan made by a company called Fantech (www.rewci.com/fa6392cfminc.html). I think this is about the best I can do, short of breaking into my ceiling and putting in a completely new exhaust system. Knowing the difference made when the inexpensive inline fan was installed, I can't wait to see the difference that the Fantech will make.

My wife is really cool about the whole smoking inside thing, but she made me promise to refrain from smoking in the basement until I get the more powerful Fantech.

If you build a smoke room in your basement, spare NO expense on the exhaust system. I am learning the hard way. I would suggest running at least a 6" line. Buy the best exhaust fan you can afford.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

no just no ....and to all the guys that are allowed to smoke inside :fu I hate you I hate all grrrrrrrrrrr ( just kidding you lucky bastards)


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

Wife won't have any of that....yet. I haven't given up all hope yet though. We live in a 1br. apt. for now. When I buy a house, I may designate a room to stogies, computer, wall art, and furniture she despises..... The first battle has been lost, but the war isn't over! :bx :SM 

Cheers :hn


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Mostly outside because I like it. Sometimes in the house but only when the windows are open and fan on. I don't like a stinky house.

I also have my own 2000 sq ft building out back. I smoke in there when it is too windy to sit outside.

I like to watch Monday night football with the windows open and a good cigar.


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Strickly outside for me. I have a great spot on the patio that over looks the lake, unless its raining then I use a lounge chair in the garage.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd only be able to get away with smoking in the house once. Just once...

I usually enjoy my cigars on the back deck in front of the pool, or in the spa. Sucks to be me, I know.


----------



## CardNGold (Mar 20, 2005)

I voted no, however I have on occasion. The last time was about a month ago when my wife took the kids to the grandparents for the weekend and I decided that if the man of the house wanted to smoke in the living room while watching an old Agatha Christie movie after some choice Mexican take-out that he should be able to without any fear of retribution...

Well, the next morning after the beer bravado had long disappeared I came to the stark realization that my wife was going to be home later that day and was going to show my kids that their 6'5"/255lbs dad is deathly afraid of angry 5'3" Korean women. Seeing as I was fond of having a bed to sleep in I tried EVERYTHING I could think of (heppa filters, ionic breeze, air fresheners, open all the windows, etc.) to get rid of the stale smell. Well when the little wife came home the first words out of her mouth were "Did you smoke in the house?" to which I defiantly replied "Hell no!" and I promptly blamed it on the next door neighbors saying that they had a party with a lot of smokers and I had left the house earlier in the afternoon with the windows open only to return later to a smoke filled house...

Do I suck for lying and blaming our neighbors, yes. But this liar got to sleep in his bed and his kids still think that he wears the pants...

FWIW, the wife does allow me to smoke in the garage while I watch MotoGP.


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

I just don't like stale smoke inside the house. Alright I am lying I am banished to the front porch on a device similar to this.



On the other hand I truly don't like smoke smell inside the house. I remember being little and my friends house being yellow all the walls everything was yellow from tar. His whole household smoked like a chimney inside the house.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Never. And i'd be in deep :BS if I did.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Never. Wife has smoked since we were married (12 years 24 July) and has always smoked outside. It would be the height of stupidity for me to now declare the house a smoking zone. I have a detached garage that is heated that I use in the winter and a patio that I can use in the summer. I'd rather be outside most of the time anyway. I really don't like the smell of stale smoke.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

For this summer I am living at home with my parents, so it's not "my" home anyways. I don't smoke in my parents' house.

However, when I go back to college... wait, no, I can't smoke inside there either.

Looks like I'll be smoking outside for a while, and that's okay with me. Come to think of it, I've never smoked indoors.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I could never smoke in the house. My fiance would kill me.

I smoke on the front porch. Out on the hammock or at the cigar store.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

JDO said:


> I could never smoke in the house. My fiance would kill me.
> 
> I smoke on the front porch. Out on the hammock or at the cigar store.


 Dang! Some of you need to get better control over your women. (Just kidding and please please don't tell my wife I said that )


----------



## batfastard123 (May 11, 2005)

I smoke in the house and so does my wife.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I smoke inside and outside, but inside is generally preferable for reasons of comfort and warmth usually.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Outside for me. Wifey would remove my jewels if I did it inside.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I smoke inside while drinking whisky and watching sports! 

(Can you tell I am not married and live alone?  )


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> Dang! Some of you need to get better control over your women. (Just kidding and please please don't tell my wife I said that )


Ha ha....That's funny!!
But seriously Croatan, it's just that people who aren't from Texas CAN'T control their women as effectively as us........I think it may have something to do with the fact that "Everything IS bigger in TEXAS!!!" 

And because of this, I am allowed to smoke in the house whenever I damn well please......Her. (Which by the way, is whenever I want!!)  Although I seldom herf in the house, it is quite nice knowing I can!! So all you little non-Texans take note from us: Do unto her before she does unto you!

Some banana-nut "muff-in" in the morning goes a long way.....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Ha ha....That's funny!!
> But seriously Croatan, it's just that people who aren't from Texas CAN'T control their women as effectively as us........I think it may have something to do with the fact that "Everything IS bigger in TEXAS!!!"
> 
> And because of this, I am allowed to smoke in the house whenever I damn well please......Her. (Which by the way, is whenever I want!!) Although I seldom herf in the house, it is quite nice knowing I can!! So all you little non-Texans take note from us: Do unto her before she does unto you!
> ...


Also, don't forget: those Southern ladies know their place (unlike the uppity yanks)

All kidding aside, when my wife met me, I smoked cigars indoors. She knew I smoked cigars and never once objected during our courtship. Now, for her to complain would be a bit hypocritical. Having said that, if I know she isn't feeling well or something like that, then I won't light up because I don't want her to associate my cigars with her malady. I have told her that, once we can afford it, I'll put some newfangled crculation/venting system so it will never be an issue.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

When donkeys fly.


----------



## RonGill (Jun 1, 2005)

Yea, in the attic. Unfortunately during the summer it is WAY too hot up there but then fortunately I can then go outside. Wintertime though. . . it's in the comfort of the attic with the hockey game on. Or maybe the blues channel!


----------



## kman6234 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nope, I still live with my parents when im not at school, and I don't know how they'd react to me smoking cigars. So I smoke outside when there not home. When I get my own place I doubt i'll smoke indoors because I wouldn't want the house to smell like stale cigar.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

In the garage during the colder months. Happy to finally got some metal shelves in, so the garage is now somewhat organized. I do prefer hanging out in the back patio, now that the landscape work is all done. Just sitting on the lounger enjoying the garden while watching the dogs play.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I guess I'm in the minority and smoke inside. The wife and I both smoke cigarettes, so it's just more smoke. What's cool is she's getting hooked on the flavored cigars! We do keep an ionizer in the same room though.

Mel


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

My dad has smoked cigarettes in the house since I was in the cradle. Living with him right now, cigars in the house are no big deal.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

My room probably smells like an ashtray. I wouldn't know. I can no longer smell cigar smoke. I don't use any air filters or Ionizers. I was going to get an Ionizer then I read they created ozone. Yeah I know, "Dude, you smoke close to five cigars a day and you're worried about OZONE?" But I derive no pleasure from inhaling ozone so I can't justify the health risk there.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

I smoke inside, also. I get no complaints from cigars, but if I fire up the pipe, my wife throws a fit.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

CigarHoss said:


> I smoke inside, also. I get no complaints from cigars, but if I fire up the pipe, my wife throws a fit.


mine too...could it be some sort of global womanly conspiracy?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

CigarHoss said:


> I smoke inside, also. I get no complaints from cigars, but if I fire up the pipe, my wife throws a fit.





Rev. Zack said:


> mine too...could it be some sort of global womanly conspiracy?


My wife actually prefers for me to smoke a pipe over a cigar. She's complained a few times (fairly rarely) about cigars, but never once about my pipes. Sometimes, she even _asks _me to smoke one. I tend to smoke heavy latakia blends, don't know if that makes a difference. Sorry to hear of your plight, guys.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

RumblePen said:


> My room probably smells like an ashtray. I wouldn't know. I can no longer smell cigar smoke. I don't use any air filters or Ionizers. I was going to get an Ionizer then I read they created ozone. Yeah I know, "Dude, you smoke close to five cigars a day and you're worried about OZONE?" But I derive no pleasure from inhaling ozone so I can't justify the health risk there.


\ I don't believe Ionizers produce Ozone,,but just as well they don't work for cigar odor anyway..

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

No. My 4 year old has asthma so no smoking in the house, or car.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

I smoke outside. Wife's rule. I've tried to barter, negotiate, compromise, ANYTHING to get just ONE room in the house to be a smoking room - Nope. That's okay though - I can smoke in my pool house. Now I just have to get a TV and a cable line strung out there, and I'll be all set!


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

I smoke out on the back porch after the kiddos have gone to bed. Neither my wife nor I want smoking in the house. However, if I am able at some later date to create my own man-lair (yeah, you know the one with the leather chairs and big screen tv in a seperately-ventilated structure), then I would definitely smoke indoors!

CarpeDNA


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess my post was lost in the Great Crash.  I smoke outside on the back porch watching the world go by. I don't think I'd like smoking inside the house. I never get outside enough anymore. So I just sit out back and occasionally throw one of my pups a ball around the yard and relax. Gotta love the peace and quiet.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Wouldn't subject my wife or my son to it, even if the wife agreed. Nope, I smoke on the front porch. In the winter (when Texas has any of that) I will smoke in the Detached Garage.


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

*YES!!! *  Laid back in my recliner with an icy drink and good music, thanks to the greatest wife in the world. We use an exhaust fan in the room, a Wallyworld ionizer air purifier, and a flameless essence lamp I picked up at the b&m. Every couple of days I hit the drapes and furniture with Febreeze. These things do a great job. Even though my wife is a non-smoker, she says "I know how your cigars relax you, smoke all you want". Besides Arkansas is hot in the summer and cold in the winter. Life is good.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

We smoke outside so we do not smoke up the house. Also to protect the kids from the smoke.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I do now with a fan pointing out the window blowing it out as I puff.. this is nights when I'm really feeling a smoke.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I wish i could smoke inside, but unfortunatley I have a non smoking roomate who does not care for the stink of cigars. So to the outside it is for me, which kinda sucks as I have no real porch or deck to speak of, I have a little fire escape/stoop, but that is not big enough for a chair. An hour of sitting on concrete is just not worth it.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Do you count the garage as smoking in your home? that is my sanctuary where no one goes to bother me. I REIGN SUPREME IN THE GARAGE!!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just moved into a new house.

I am in the process of turning the garage into a 1/2 car and 1/2 smoking room. 

That is as close as I will get to smoking in the house.

RPB


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I just moved into a new house.
> 
> I am in the process of turning the garage into a 1/2 car and 1/2 smoking room.
> 
> ...


My garage is already setup for that the only way to smoke without getting yelled at. that kind of blows the mood.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Since the colder months are approaching, I'm gonna be back to garage herfing again soon. Hope I can sell my other car so I can have some more room in there.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't, because I dislike the smell of stale cigar smoke, and once it gets into the furniture, it's all over. No, I smoke either outdoors, or down at my Masonic lodge, where they have a cigar exhaust fan (over the pool table).


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Funny I just had this conversation with my wife last night. I proposed that we clean up a spare bedroom so I can convert it to a one man cigar lounge. It didnt fly, she countered with me cleaning up the garden potting shed and smoking out there to my hearts content. I already converted my garage to a media room-office but its not just for me so that's out. It's starting to get a little colder now in the evenings so I am looking at the garden shed and examining the possibilities. I built it when I converted the garage to hold all the garden tools and stuff that normally sits your average garage. It has power and lots of window on one side and a long potting bench. I have a space heater in there and it already has a very powerfull fan on a thermostat to make ventilation easy. Perhaps I could make this work, there is nothing I hate more then rushing a cigar. With the right chair and a good book this might make a nice little He Man Woman Haters Club... :SM 

-Matthew :w


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a family room that was an addition to the original house. With a ceiling fan going and a candle lit my wife rarely complains. I usually smoke at work so I don't have a need to smoke at home most days, but I can on the weekend and when I'm off during the week.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To do so would mean the end of my life.
My wife has no problems with me lighting up a stick so long as it is never inside the house.
Living in Florida does have its advantages when your wife won't let you light up inside. I can pretty much smoke outdoors 365 days a year. I guess that is the biggest reason why I have never put up a "stink" over her inside the house smokig ban.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Ahh... The joy of being single. Kicked back in the easy chair with a stogie and a refreshing beverage, in the air conditioning. Yes, I do allow myself to smoke in the house.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Can't smoke in the house!...NOT a chance!!!..... SWMBO says NO!!!!

I started smoking cigars in May, so this will be my first winter. Looks like I'll be spending a little more time at the local bar.....and the problem with that is????????


----------



## w724y (Sep 24, 2005)

My wifey allows me to smoke in the sun room only. There are windows on 3 sides ot the room and all I have to do is open a few of them for ventilation. Considering living only an eighth of a mile from the beach, I always enjoy the fantastic view of the ocean and beach in the summer months especially during sunset.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

If i smoked inside my house, my parents would kill me.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Outside on the back porch all year unless it is raining or so cold that I can't stand it, then I go into the garage, but the door has to be open for ventilation. I can't even walk from the garage (where I store my beers) to my porch without my wife mentioning the smell and she is right. It can smell. She doesn't mind my pipe though.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Im smoking inside my house right now...


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Im smoking inside my house right now...


You must not be married. ;-)

I smoke outside. I have a two-year old in the house, and don't want to do anything which could maybe, possibly, perhaps, remotely, there's-a-chance-in hell, hurt those little developing lungs.

Sure wish I could though, you lucky guy.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Since the wife and I both smoke, we smoke inside. But she smokes the Backwoods and wants to quit smoking, so I wouldn't have a problem smoking outside. I've never noticed the smell of cigar smoke in the house. We have wood floors throughout, so that may help. But I'm sure there is some residue on the walls and it would be nice not to have to worry about that.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sure... does the doghouse considers as part of the house?  

Yes I do but only in one room and the door must be shut.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> You must not be married. ;-)
> 
> I smoke outside. I have a two-year old in the house, and don't want to do anything which could maybe, possibly, perhaps, remotely, there's-a-chance-in hell, hurt those little developing lungs.
> 
> Sure wish I could though, you lucky guy.


I live with my dad who smokes inside so when I turned 18 there was really no discussion about it. I grew up a second hand smoker (practically from the time I got home from the hospital) and my lungs are as strong as leaf blower.

Not that you should be exposing your child to smoke or anything...


----------



## stonelifter (Oct 10, 2005)

i smoke in the garage... :hn or thats what my wife will do to me :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Do now, Bitc..... er she who was once was the second half aint around to say nadda. So if I want to light up I do


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Do I smoke in my home ?

The question should be.

Are you ALLOWED to smoke in your home ?

Answer is.

NO of course not. :c


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes I smoke in my house only because my wife loves the smell of cigars. I am just truely lucky is all.

But I do enjoy sitting outside and smoking on nice days.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... I somehow don't think housing would like it if I set off the smoke detectors for the whole dorm by smoking a stick inside.. but it's ok, I like sitting outside, it's relaxing.. got my roommate into smoking cigars with me, we go chill, smoke for an hour n a half or so, sometimes he talks to his g/f on the phone, his way of killing time and enjoying the call... :r Besides, it's a good way to meet people, especially women, as there aren't many on campus.. I have bunch of guys come over and ask what I'm smoking, had some nice conversations... wish I actually knew a little about the subject!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope...I smoke either outside on the deck, in the garage, or (most often) in the car at work when it's a slow night


----------



## fayers (Nov 16, 2005)

While I do love the aroma of some of my puros, once stale and cold they can be more than over powering!


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

fayers said:


> While I do love the aroma of some of my puros, once stale and cold they can be more than over powering!


Keep candles and either ceiling or exhaust fans going for a period of time after your done. By the time you're my age smoking under comfortable circumstances is better than ............................................................... I forget, but it's better.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm a grown-ass man -- i will smoke anywhere i choose!!! :SM

i choose not to smoke in the house...
(nothing to do with the wife kickin' my butt, and fumigating, the house, the one time i did)


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

We have a nice, screened in back patio that overlooks the canal that leads to the Intercoastal...it's a great place to smoke...plenty of solitude...I feed the ducks or read, or watch nature come by in the form of other birds/squirrels trying to get to what the ducks leave behind, and occasionally my other half goes and gets one of her sticks and joins me for a nice smoke and conversation...life is good...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> To do so would mean the end of my life.
> My wife has no problems with me lighting up a stick so long as it is never inside the house.
> Living in Florida does have its advantages when your wife won't let you light up inside. I can pretty much smoke outdoors 365 days a year. I guess that is the biggest reason why I have never put up a "stink" over her inside the house smokig ban.


P.S.
Would like to add that I am in no way intimidated by my wife.
In my home, I wear the pants.
The problem I have found is my wife has the belts.

Also, I am a free thinking man capable of doing anything I want, as long as my wife approves.

There you have it.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I smoke in the pool, in the house, in the car and in the garage/shop. The car does get smelly but no notice in the house. My wife is agreeable with it. Not a macho thing or a my house my rules kinda thing. Just that after 20 years of marriage we like to see the other person happy so we willingly tolerate that which makes us happy. Besides, se have a dog and the cigar smoke just helps to cover the wet dog smell. When the grandkids come over I don't smoke at all unless I am outside and they are on the other side of the house.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't smoked inside my house just b/c I tell myself not to. It's only my dog and I here so nobody is telling me "no" but myself. I usually smoked outside on nice days on my porch. Otherwise, I have a membership at the Ritz-Carlton Cigar Club here in St. Louis and usually go there to enjoy cigars with others who enjoy them as well.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kinda off topic here...but I always found the smell of cigar lounges to be surprisingly pleasant. Wouldn't the smell of stale cigar smoke stink up the whole place ?


----------



## alpha2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

home = college dorm -> smoke detector -> can't smoke inside :tg


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

No, I have an enclosed porch for winter use, with 30K btu's of heat to chase the chill away with a few windows cracked open. I need a better ventilation system.
Shark


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting reading this thread. As a newbie I just assumed that most of the old Gorillas here DID smoke in their homes. Alas, I find that most are like me and are limited to porch-garage-deck etc. I even went so far as to build an 18x18 screen house in the back yard equiped with a little fridge and some very comfortable chairs. Nothing better than a cold brew, a good cigar and my beloved Red Sox on the radio while I chill out protected from the infernal mosquitoes and black flies. This is great all summer, but it gets real cold up here in Vermont in the winter and as a result my winter consumption of cigars goes way down. Oh well, got to keep the wife happy too.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been enjoying lighting up in front of the fireplace, the natural draft pulls all the smoke up the chimney, and the buzz keeps me awake in the warmth.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

everybody that lives in my house smokes cigars - so it's OK to smoke indoors


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't smoke inside due to my rental agreement, but I'm not sure I'd want to. One thing I loved about quiting smoking cigs was that my clothes didn't stink anymore. I would love to have a room segragated from the house with good ventilation to smoke in though.


----------



## badsneakers (Nov 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I smoke indoors during the winter months. I have never had a problem with the stale cigar odor though. I always empty the ashtray when I'm done and the only ventilation I use is the fireplace. Married to a good woman who worked side by side with me when we had our shop, so I guess she's used to the wonderful aroma of a burning cigar.


Aye, good for you, brah.

I smoke only well-aged cigars in the house, and only when it's cold. I open a window and sit by it with the ceiling fan on low. No "testing", only stuff I know is dead on, and I find no acrid odors linger like with a young one. I use a shallow helping of vinegar in a container with large surface area to absorb the odor. My gramma's trick for dealing with my pool-shark grampa. 
BTW, I live alone. My special lady friend's a good sport, but if it stank, I would hear about it.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Just smoked inside for the last time yesterday watching The Sopranos on DVD. Fired up a Fonseca and when the wife got home, got an ear full. She said the house smelled like old people lived here (guess old people who smoke cigars). I agree, it did get a bit stale smelling so from now on, back porch it is. But it's a pain when it's 32 degrees outside.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

My wife had a swimming injury a couple of years ago and suffered a concussion. Ever since that time, she lost most of her sense of smell and taste. Although I really feel for her and hope she can regain these senses, it does come in handy at times, such as:

When I want to light up a smoke in the house (usually in my office)
When the dog farts (our pup has a problem)
Or when I...


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

FunkyPorcini said:


> If so, do you use any kind of ventilation devices or candles?


Yes.

Windows are open on all but the coldest days/nights, and a couple ceiling fans running nearly non-stop.

Sitting with my wife by the fire Christmas eve & smoking a cigar was special.

Dmntd


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't smoke in-doors because of 2nd hand smoke and a very minor problem..........my WIFE! :sl


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Not cigars. I hate the smell of stale smoke the next morning. I do smoke my pipe indoors however. I'm actually freezing my ass off sitting outside smokeing a boli pc right now, think I'll have to get my garage set up for winter smoking if I ever get it to the point I can actually get my car in it... :tg


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

We used to but not in many years. Always on the back porch.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

When I'm at my parent's house I do...but never in my apartment. But I do get to smoke at work, and the bars in WI still allow smoking...so I'm set for the winter


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i do. i smoke in my TV room in the basement. i put up a window fan, a smoke-eater candle, and that usually takes care of it. rarely do i have any stale smell the next day or 2 days later.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't smoke inside my house since that is a non-negotiable item. Wouldn't do so anyway since my wife is asthmatic.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a smoking room in the basement with an exhaust fan and air cleaner for days when the weather is poor. I generally prefer to smoke outside, however, and my cigar consumption goes up significantly in the summer!


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Yes. My ventilation system is an open window(s). It's too cold to smoke outside.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What ever happened to the days where smoking in the house was the default? Times have changed  . If these same questions were asked 25 years ago, very few would've said "no". 

I smoke in my living room. Some things I will concede some I will not; the smoking is where & when I want... "Fidel's Boardroom" as it's affectionately called. Luckily the floors are hardwood and all the surfaces in the condo clean well. I won't smoke in my bed room, but everywhere else is fair game.

My neighbors have been good; they have a handful with me as neighbor. My friends can smell the cigars down the street, never mind upstairs!!!

My question for the poll would be: "Do you smoke cigars while cooking food indoors?"


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Fortunately, I smoke in the house almost daily. I have hardwood floors and leather furniture never had a problem with stale smell. My wife burns lots of candles plus I bring home the bacon and have large testes. :dr


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes I smoke in the living room. My wife of 29 years , sits beside me and we have our evening coffee with our smokes. A cigar for me and a cigarette for her. She just bought me 2 leather chairs for my MAN'S ROOM. It will be finished by spring, with all my goodies in there. AS The Late Great JAMES BROWN said " IT'S A MANS WORLD "


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> What ever happened to the days where smoking in the house was the default? If these same questions were asked 25 years ago, very few would've said "no".


Reading the somewhat large number of post related to smoking outside in the cold, got me wondering how many B/SOTL's had been put on the porch like the cat when it's bad.



mosesbotbol said:


> My question for the poll would be: "Do you smoke cigars while cooking food indoors?"


Not while doing prep or cooking, things like soup or sauce that cook all day, once it's going and covered I'll smoke in the house (not in the kitchen though).

Dmntd


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes and No, I built a 20X16 room onto my house and smoke in there, but the rest of the house I dont. As far as ventalation, I open the windows and the glass on the door going outside. We use candles and the wife has a couple La De Da lamps so all is good


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes But with the window open and a candle burning, 
I do prefer to smoke outside but when the weather does not permit 
then I smoke indoors :w


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

I voted no, but the truth is, I _occasionally_ do. It's super rare, but sometimes I make an exception. I smoked one terrific RyJ Churchill indoors on Xmas, and I may make another exception on New Year's Eve. And, get this, my GF actually enjoys the smell of (fresh) cigar smoke,  but _nobody_ likes the smell of STALE smoke. I don't care what anybody says about windows, fans, and candles, if you smoke inside your home with any regularity, you, your clothes, and all your stuff smells like stale smoke. If you don't think so, it's because your nose doesn't detect it anymore.

Now, before you indoor smokers :mn I'm speaking from experience here. I used to be a pack-a-day cigarette smoker. Ever since I gave up cigarettes (2000), and my sense of smell returned, on mornings after hanging out with smokers in a place that permits smoking, I can smell it on my clothes, on my GF's clothes, in her hair. It's not good. If I go to a place where I can smoke my cigar indoors, I do, and I have a great time, but the next day, it's the same thing--although not as bad as stale cigarette smoke. 

Now, I just _love_ my cigars, but I don't want my home to smell like a dirty ashtray, so I opt to do my smoking either on the porch, or at an establishment where cigar smoking is permitted. (I know of only two places here in NYC and the better of those two is--thank GOD--just a few blocks away from my apartment!) 

CONFIDENTIAL TO NYC GORILLAS THAT SMOKE IN THEIR HOMES: If you wanna herf at _your_ house, I'll be right over! :r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> ... I don't want my home to smell like a dirty ashtray, so I opt to do my smoking either on the porch, or at an establishment where cigar smoking is permitted.


That I can understand.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very rarely, but voted yes as I just finished one, wife at work:r :sl
use air freshner and open windows to air out, brrrr


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't because I've got 2 young girls at home .


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

the best thing I've ever gotten was a window fan (dual independant fans)...sucks the smoke right out of the room, then I burn candles. Works like a charm


----------



## PDRLOUI (Dec 28, 2006)

Rarely and in the basement only. My wife loves to say yes until I actually fire up. I usually smoke on the patio or while I am outside working in the yard. It is amazing how much yard work can get done when a nice cigar is involved.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

you lucky mofo-i wish i had a garage like that-my smoking room is my '94 astro w/the seats taken out, a lawn recliner, & a coleman catalytic heater!-de ole lady just won't have cigar smoking in house-will put up w/cigarrettes but just barely-have offered to quit cigs in trade, but offer of 1 cigar/month was unacceptable! -i dream nightly of buying larger propane heater so i can plastic off back porch:dr -the 1000btu the coleman puts out is only good till 40 degrees, & this is ohio!-been trying to figure out how to use firepit in astro, but friends tell me this no good idea:tpd: -am constantly tempted to boost torpedo heater off construction site, but am too honest-if anyone has heater they want to part with CHEAP, let me know!-also any ideas on how to reprogram d.o. while sleeping would be appreciated


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I don't because I've got 2 young girls at home .


Same reason here.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> If i did it wouldnt be mine anymore. Hell no. The wife barely tolerates me smoking in "my car". (But I love her dearly anyway).
> 
> Been eyeing the corner of the basement thinking, now just one wall from there to over there, put a fan in over the ...
> 
> Another delusion of a married guy.


Say it aint so DK! I have been having similar thoughts about a section of my basement which I just busted my back on (ceramic tile floor). I identified the perfect spot for a "man room" , and a buddy here at work tells me it won't take much time to put one in....hmmmm.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't smoke in the house. Closest thing to it is smoking in the garage with the door open. I usually smoke outside on the deck or while doing yard work.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

The only ventilation device necessary is a window. =)


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, im suprised by how many of you are outdoor cats.

Oh yea, im single... but GF tolerates it.. infact she samples whenever i smoke.
the cigar smell doesnt linger after a few hours, and febreeze does wonders.

im thinking of getting one of those deionizers though..


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

A couple of months ago I tried smoking in the living room with just the living room window open, and after not being able to get rid of the smell for a few days afterwards I promised myself I would never smoke in the house again.

But I gave in, and tried it with the living room door open AND the door at the back of the house open so there was air flowing through the house. The next day, after a little febreeze on the couch etc, no smell. Its amazing how much of a difference it makes to have a draught running through the room you're smoking in. It'll cost me a fortune in heating bills though.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep, with a window open and sky light open for cross ventilation. Fan running and a couple of candles burning. That works well for me.


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

I do but I also have an air cleaner


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a tough question. YES, I do smoke in my house, but only pipes and the "occasional" cigar (once a year). It counts, but not by much!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

It's an occasional thing for me as well. My fiance is cool if I want to go ahead and light-up once in a while, but she works at home and prefers that I don't do so when she is working (allergies etc. that she deals with), so I am a "car-port" cigar smoker mostly. But, this week she is away at a trade show, so she said "smoke-em while you can"! So, I'll get the air purifier and do just that! :w


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

Yeah duhhh,
You don't want that i freeze my ba**s of this time of year.
And my wife let's me.(thanks dear)

I only smoke in the weekends, and then 1 or 2 cigars.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

I smoke in my computer room at home. 

I didn't ask my wife permission. It's my house too, and I make sure the rest of the house doesn't smell of cigars. Any wife/husband/significant other that doesn't agree to that has control issues or isn't considering their spouse/significant other. Either way that's rude.

We don't have kids, so that part is not a problem, but even if we did, I doubt that I'd stop smoking in "my room". I doubt I'd allow the kids in there regardless of the smoke, that's my home office, seems like a natural "no kid zone" to me.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

...nope, and by my choice.
I love the smell of a good cigar while I'm smoking. But lingering stale cigar odor just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

The few times I have lit up inside left a horrible stale stink in the house the next morning. So, I do not smoke in the house. I still may lit my cigar inside near a open door but then I go outside to enjoy it.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I smoke outside, either in the garage or on the side of the house.
I don't have my own house yet so it's part of the "you live under my roof, you live under my rules". We're still working on gettin our own place.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Man do I wish, I would have one going all the time, but Mommy :tg wouldn't let that one fly.


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

No way inside Wife would toss my ass so fast. I am in the pacific northwest so winter can be problematic. When spring rolls around I have a very nice sunshade /gazebo on the patio and myself and neighbours will meet most sundays for a cigar or two and some good scotch /port /wine or whatever. Today it is raining so four of us are headed to a local watering hole that tolerates cigars in its outside smoking patio. we will see if they tolerate four at once(doubtful). my dream is a smoking room with air extraction but that is not happening anytime soon. so to all who smoke inside "good on ya" and invite me over soon.


----------



## mrjonesdylan (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah I smoke in the house. I have my man cave in the basement with a vent fan, air cleaner, and glade plug-in. I can smoke as much as I want and the smell never leaves the room. My does not even know I smoke in the house.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

No, only in the garage and my wife doesn't seem to like that very much either but she tolorates it. I tried it once but she will be having no more of that. :bn


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Hunh, I find it a little odd that so many of you smoke outside only. I started that way but have moved indoors awhile ago. My wife doesn't mind the smell, actually prefers it to pipes. I still do ask if it is bothering her and believe me, she would let me know. What she cannot stand is full ashtrays and the stink from days old ash. So i dump that outside. Some of my Joya de Nic's get VERY strong at the last 1/3 of the smoke so I make sure not to travel into the bedroom or kitchen when I get there. Interesting poll.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

By choice, I never have and I never will!

As much as I love cigars, I find the odor of residual cigar smoke, especially on fabrics and rugs, to be very unpleasant! 

Johnny


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't bring my self to smoke inside especially since it leaves such an nasty stale smell afterwards. Heck, I can barely stand the smell in my garage, but that is just a garage and I don't live in there. Planning on building a small shed in the backyard with proper ventilation system hopefully in the spring.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont smoke in the house and I dont wipe off on the drapes. What are you nuts?

It is all about the outdoors for me!

TT:cb


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The closest I come to smoking in the house is to use the atrium at the center of the house. It is a 12' x12' space with windows on 3 sides. The plants don't seem to mind...I just need to make sure that the misting system is turned off..lest I take a shower.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

Since it is so cold during the winter months here and I have no garage to speak of, I actually do most of my smoking indoors and I have never found it to be a problem. Although I am a student I got a great deal on a small bedroom plus separate study in a shared house. So I do my smoking in the study, keep the air filter running with windows closed, and use bowls of vinegar for the smell. I have never found the smell to last longer than 2 days which is never a problem because I rarely smoke more than once a week. If there is another person smoking with me, I throw some logs onto the fireplace to help with ventilation. 

I have been doing this for the past year and there is no lingering smoke when I enter the room. 

Luckily my roomates don't mind as long as I keep the door closed.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Built a smoke room in the basement. It rocks!!!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I only smoke outside, never in the house or in my car. Part of my plan to quit smoking cigarettes 10 years ago (this month!) was to wash a section on the inside wall of my white cargo van to show myself the nasty residue my smoking had left on the walls. So nasty I vowed never to get that crap all over my house and vehicles ever again. 
I even keep a change of clothes at work that I smoke in so my work clothes don't smell. Sitting in a meeting with a serious smoker is nasty smelling business, and I'd rather not be 'that guy'.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Outside only, patio or garage. And by choice - I don't want to smell it in the house any more than my wife and children would. It lingers on my clothes enough, I'd hate to smell it in the sofa, carpet, etc. It isn't that my wife wouldn't let me or would toss my @$$ out - although I don't wanna go there. I just think it wouldn't be a very considerate thing to do since there are allergy, sinus, and sensitivity issues. But if money were no object it sure would be nice to have a man cave for the big games.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I smoke out in the garage, which is more like a lounge, or the back lanai. If I did smoke inside, I would be sleeping in the garage!!!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I smoke out side or when it is raining I will smoke in the garage with door opened for ventalation. Why I smoke out side wife doesn't want me to stink up the house, and she is right. Stale cigar smoke does stink.


:tpd: Same here..


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I got a kick out of reading this thread... . Alot of you are really hilarious!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Only if I'm looking get my ass spanked by Momma Squid!


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

I only say no because i no longer live in a house where i can. My parents house has a ventilated basement built in so that was great but now that I am gone the front porch has to do.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Only if I want my balls staple gunned to my forehead by my wife.


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I smoke in the house and did so even before my dear wife passed away, she enjoyed the aroma of the cigars I smoked.

Now I have and Ionic Breeze that runs 24-7 and a number of people have told me that they detect no smell of cigar smoke.:cb


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, I do. Going outside is kind of a non option for me most of the time as I live in a city and smoking out on the sidewalk doesnt appeal to me. 

Im lucky enough to live in a two bedroom that is a corner apartment. There are two windows in the "office", each on opposite sides of the corner, and since I live near the top of a hill on the eigth story, when you jack the windows all the way up you get can get a pretty stiff breeze. So much so, that when it's really cold its actually just like being outside (good thing I have a pretty high tolerance for cold :ss ). This ventilation pretty much takes care of any smoke lingering for too long. Also, I only smoke 1 or 2 a week at home and this low frequency probably has a lot to do with the odor not building up. 

My wife puts up with me, even though she doesn't particularly like the smell when she does catch a whiff, as she knows how much I love indulging in a fine smoke.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

No, Strictly outside weather pemitting or the local cigar Bar.:ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I live by myself, so yes.. However I try to only smoke in the wash / bathroom, it has a huge window that tilts open.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Outside or garage only, sometimes while driving with the windows well vented. The wind tends to screw up the burn though. I like long drives. Inside the house is definitely off limits !


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Garage/Outside only. 
But I'm rebuilding a porch on the second floor for that purpose.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Front porch, back deck or back patio only. Been married 21 years - wife said it was OK in the winter once. I declined.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> I live by myself, so yes.. However I try to only smoke in the wash / bathroom, it has a huge window that tilts open.


Well looks like things might change on the living alone part, girlfriend wants to move in.. :al

I have a garden house / shed that I just might turn into my man room.. well see pictures to come..


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

This has been mt 1st winter as a serious cigar smoker and it's been hard. At 1st I would wait for the 40 deg plus days and head out to the deck. I talked my wife into letting me smoke in the basement and then I regretted it as the smell lingered for 4-5 days. Lately Ive been smoking on the enclosed porch with an exhaust fan...trying to keep it to a minimum. My wife has been letting me do it if it's only 1-2 a week. As soon as it's warm enough will head back out to the deck.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Like most of you its outdoor for smoking .


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Every day!:ss


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

FunkyPorcini said:


> If so, do you use any kind of ventilation devices or candles?
> 
> If you don't smoke inside, why not?


Because cigar smoke seems to permeate everything.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fireman_UK said:


> A couple of months ago I tried smoking in the living room with just the living room window open, and after not being able to get rid of the smell for a few days afterwards I promised myself I would never smoke in the house again.
> 
> But I gave in, and tried it with the living room door open AND the door at the back of the house open so there was air flowing through the house. The next day, after a little febreeze on the couch etc, no smell. Its amazing how much of a difference it makes to have a draught running through the room you're smoking in. It'll cost me a fortune in heating bills though.


Some ventalation and a little Frebreeze does wonders.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Doesn't everyone have a room like this?
> 
> Hey, if I'm gonna have a married guy fantasy, it's gonna be a BIG fantasy!
> 
> ...


Mine now looks a lot like Scott's. We moved to town & I am no longer allowed to smoke in the house.

I had to show the wife Scotts "hole" to demonstrate that I am not the only "garage lizard" on the planet.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> When I am smoking at home, I take it outside. It has already been said, but there is nothing enjoyable about the smell of stale cigar smoke.


Same for me... :tpd:


----------



## Graytwhyte (Apr 2, 2007)

I too hate the smell of stale cigar smoke, but I have a room (that the wife put together for me) that I smoke in as long as I put in the window fan. The smoke doesn't linger as long as I burn a candle or something afterwards. Guess I'm pretty lucky. When it's warm enough though, I prefer to go outside.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I do, although I have both windows open with box fans in each facing opposite directions, and a towel under the door.

I also spray the room down with pureayre pre and post smoke.


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

Outside or in my work vehicle for me, their going to be pissed when they get it back.:c But every once in a while I put one of those smoke eater candles in there and it helps a lot.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I smoke inside
ever since we tore up the carpet for hardwood the stink doesn't seem to stick around
as long as the ashtray is kept clean


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nope dont smoke inside.. plus the girlfriend wouldnt allow it.. its all good though lol..


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I choose not to smoke inside my home because it lingers in the home. I lived around my parents and they smoked inside. I never got over the stale smell that it left, so I choose not to smoke indoors.*

:ss


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't mean to be all "machismo" or anything but I do pay the mortgage and I do smoke in the house. I still try to be considerate of the little lady and not stink out the house.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> I don't mean to be all "machismo" or anything but I do pay the mortgage and I do smoke in the house. I still try to be considerate of the little lady and not stink out the house.


I am with you on this. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I only smoke if there is much ventilation!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

no - about 10 years ago we repainted and decided not to. Now if there are guests or a party, especially if the weather is bad then yes, no problem. But not on a regular basis by any means.
I got asked once "why don't you smoke inside? You should be able to do what you want in your own home!!" My answer was...."I do".

to each their own


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

I smoke in my computer/cigar room with air purifier and cracked open window, but know if I ever sell the place. The carpet will need to be ripped up from fallen ashes and the walls will need to be redone from taking in the smoke from my relaxation. Like everybody else, look forward to warmer weather to smoke outside. :ss


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope...not for me either. The wife won't have it. Its either the garage or deck for me. Maybe some day i'll...nah not gonna happen with her.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have to add That I only smoke cigars once or twice a week. If it were everyday, it might be an issue.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes--in cold weather. We have a very large living room with a gas-log fireplace. I sit in my leather smoking chair right next to the fireplace and blow most of the smoke towards the fire. Seems to draft right into and up the chimney. When it's warm i like to take it outside, though


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes I do smoke inside but it's not all that much smoking so I'm fine with it.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> Yes I do smoke inside but it's not all that much smoking so I'm fine with it.


Sorry, just read the original post and you also asked what we use to clean up the air. I personally like using my Ionic breeze ionizer though I know that many people don't like them or can't use them for health concerns. I happen to like mine.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't smoke in the house becuase my wife says I can't :sl 

I can't say that I disagree with her though - having to live for any length of time with stale cigar smoke would make me sick.


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

I do smoke in the house and I use an Ionic Breeze to clean the air.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Occasionally I will smoke inside. But if I smoke inside it is by the fireplace, and all the cigar smoke goes up the chimney. Otherwise my smoking would be done in my dad's garage or outside if it is warm enough.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been smoking in the house lately, but i'm not sure how long it will last. My girlfriend already is starting to get annoyed by it. 

Maybe it's because I don't do anything about the smoke except for keeping the ceiling fan on, which doesn't do much.


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Outside like many of you on the deck or in the garage where I am King.

I also can smoke one in the Suburban with the wife not complaining if I quickly remove the ashes when done and it is not a real strong cigar. I mostly save my Don diego and Macanudo for road trips.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Same as everybody else, I smoke on the porch, in the yard, or in my workshop/garage. Even if I lived alone (I don't) I wouldn't smoke in the house. The smell permeates everything. I smoked in my truck once, and it took two days of driving around with the windows down to get the smell to go away.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I selected no since this is the cigar forum. I smoke my pipe indoors on the occassion since it doesn't seem to linger anywhere near as long as what cigars do. I've smoked a cigar or two indoors but the stale smell lasted days, which was too unpleasant.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

they have banned smoking on balconies and patios here (if they are within 25 feet of an residential window) so that's not an option. Usually outside or at the local cigar lounge but every once and a while i'll light one up inside and sit beside my air purifier.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't smoke in the house, not even cigarettes. I love to smoke, but I don't want my clothes and furniture to smell like it. I have a detached garage that is my smoking lounge in the winter months. this time of year though even if I did smoke in the house I'd still be outside enjoying the weather.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't smoke in the house because ( and this is my opinion) I think it would degrade the indoor air quality and increase the risk of cancer. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know but that's why I smoke outside.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Only if I'm on fire...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i would be more concerned about cancer from smoking rather than from the residual smoke :fencing: lol


Eric_H said:


> I don't smoke in the house because ( and this is my opinion) I think it would degrade the indoor air quality and increase the risk of cancer. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know but that's why I smoke outside.


----------



## Finpecia (Apr 3, 2012)

*~~~~~~~~~*

Sorry, what you mean?


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

FunkyPorcini said:


> If so, do you use any kind of ventilation devices or candles?
> 
> If you don't smoke inside, why not?


No, but I have tried with a fan, open window and febreeze... didn't exactly clear the smell well enough to make it a regular occurrence.

That leaves the garage when the weather is poor which works for me.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

During the winter, yes, warmer wx, no.
What I do during the colder months is set a fire in the fireplace and smoke right next to it. A little cigar smog gets in the house, but it's negligible. Most of it goes up the chimney.
What possessed you to resurrect such an old thread, BTW?


----------



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

In the winter, it's a real pain, even the garage is cold. Looking forward to the spring and summer months - I think me and my new pleasure are going to do a lot of fishing together..... a bad day fishing beats a cold day in the garage trying to enjoy a smoke. I have on of those storage sheds in the back yard - it's a good size one, like 8X16. I think with some creative stacking and some well placed decorations, I could turn it into a smoking shed.... it does have electricity.....


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I always smoked outside or in the garage with the door open- freezing in MN. This fall I built a heated office/ man cave in half of the 3rd stall of my garage- it's pretty much tiny heaven. I basically did what Ryan Dryer did with a 1200cfm fan that never really needs to go about 33% capacity. It doesn't suck the smoke out immediately, but it never gets smokey. I only smoke at night so before I go to bed I turn the fan on low and turn on my air purifier. I religiously clean out the ashtray in the morning and vac with carpet sprinkles once a week. I guess I have a glade plug in too. The room only really smells of cigar while I am smoking. Next day it smells mostly like glade plug in.

I could never imagine smoking in the house- yuck.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

I smoke on the front balcony, back deck and in the back yard. Never indoors.
Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pipes only for me


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Outside only unless I'm at the shop.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Of course - they're fine cigars and pipe baccy!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Two places that I do not smoke...
In the house or in the car.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

Nope, stinks too much inside and I'd rather keep my home orderly. I have a great seating area outside with a fire pit that's perfect for a relaxing smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

JeremyAHoward said:


> Nope, stinks too much inside and I'd rather keep my home orderly. I have a great seating area outside with a fire pit that's perfect for a relaxing smoke.


I'm jealous - I live in Houston. I can only smoke outside in the morning, but with the humidity it has to be a quick one.



IBEW said:


> Two places that I do not smoke...
> In the house or in the car.


...guilty, again. BTW, isn't that vet topless?


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I smoke outside, don't really want my daughters stuff smelling like cigars and my house is small. Its ok in the summer but not a whole lot of smokeing time in the cold of winter.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> ...guilty, again. BTW, isn't that vet topless?


For the Vette, going topless is based on the weather...
For the passenger, it's a prerequisite!


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

TTecheTTe said:


> I'm jealous - I live in Houston. I can only smoke outside in the morning, but with the humidity it has to be a quick one.


I live in Tennessee and it usually works great, though yesterday had some dry cold air go through which messed with the cigar and dried it out a bit, otherwise it's quite near perfect!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

JeremyAHoward said:


> I live in Tennessee and it usually works great, though yesterday had some dry cold air go through which messed with the cigar and dried it out a bit, otherwise it's quite near perfect!


That's why I'm green with envy! Was looking for property in TN...


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

IBEW said:


> For the Vette, going topless is based on the weather...
> For the passenger, it's a prerequisite!


Pick me up, I qualify.

Wanted a tag that read topless, but was taken, and a plate frame that reads "I'll Only Drive Topless."


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

On nice spring or fall days I'll smoke on top of my office roof  It's great! But, never in my house or car.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

TTecheTTe said:


> That's why I'm green with envy! Was looking for property in TN...


I quite enjoy it here! I've heard good things about the east side of TN. I live on the west side myself about 20-30 minutes outside of Memphis and love it here! Very peaceful here and relatively cheap to live here too!


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

I experimented with it this winter smoking in my computer room. It was too much of a pain, and the smell lingers for days even with a box fan in the window exhausting air. Perhaps with an air purifier and carbon filter it would be possible, but I'll wait until I have a room better designed for smoking before I try it again.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 12, 2013)

I normally prefer to smoke outside on my patio but if its too chilly or I decide I want to watch a movie or play some poker with friends inside I have no problem at all lighting up in the house.


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Though I would love to smoke in the house during winter because I can NOT stand the cold I don't. Don't smoke in the car either. Patio, garage, and the local club or bar for me.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

only about once a month or so.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chrismd77 said:


> Though I would love to smoke in the house during winter because I can NOT stand the cold I don't. Don't smoke in the car either. Patio, garage, and the local club or bar for me.


Ditto for me. Plus don't want to expose the family to my smoke or the lingering smell


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes.

Everything in my house is paid for including the house with money derived from cigars.

So my attitude is if I ruin something due to my cigar smoke, I will replace it with money I earned from said cigars.

That being said, I typically limit my smoking to my office, gathering room, library, dining room, kitchen and sun room. Also, my wife is the daughter of a life long cigar smoking father, so she came properly trained... damn, if there was ever a sentence that could get you in trouble, that last one must of be one... Babe, I meant "trained" in the best possible use of the word, honey, I mean... oh nevermind.

BR,

STS


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, my land NO, As much as i like cigars and everything about them....the smell that they would leave in our home..and clothes and kids clothes...that wouldnt be good.
Not in any way. I do ALL my cigar smoking outside on patio....relaxing. Now, during winter....i do smoke in the engine bays at the fire station. Obvilously, no smoking is allowed in the living quarters of any kind. But, the bays provide a nice refuge to enjoy a cigar alone. As, i prefer to smoke cigars alone.
Note...i would never smoke in my vehicle....there is nothing worse than a smoke smelling car...especially during trade in.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

alecshawn said:


> Note...i would never smoke in my vehicle....there is nothing worse than a smoke smelling car...especially during trade in.


+1 on that. I smoked one in my truck on the way home from the B&M once & had to ventilate it for 3 days. Nothing worse than getting in a stanky vehicle first thing in the morning.:dizzy:


----------



## Phillys (Jan 6, 2013)

Only when the wife is out and I don't mind getting shit when she comes back, which is not so often


----------



## HandBanana (Feb 6, 2013)

I leave a window cracked on one side of the room and the sliding door cracked on the other, it blows the smoke right out and doesn't leave that stale smoke smell. I still try to only smoke milder cigars as stronger ones do still leave a bit of a smell.


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm single so I'm smoking inside while it's cold. I'll take it outside once the weather warms up.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Big_e said:


> I'm single so I'm smoking inside while it's cold. I'll take it outside once the weather warms up.


Be careful.....if you have a woman over...and she smells the smoke....you'll stay single..
Or....to be politically correct....also if you have a guy over...mg:


----------



## Selias (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't smoke in the house. I like the smell of a burning cigar...stale cigar smoke not so much.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

No. Wife wouldn't allow it, I don't blame her. I'll smoke in the garage that's attached to the house. I will smoke in my truck also, But not her car.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thankfully, cigar smoke neither goes as "stale" as cigarettes, nor lingers in similar fashion. Comparatively, cigars are fairly innocuous. I would vastly rather smell the aroma of a lit, or unlit cigar, than hairspray, or most perfumes.

Like everything in a relationship, there should be give and take. Ever tell a woman to spray her hair in the garage?

That's my point.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I do smoke in the house, but not often. MY wife doesn't mind, but I do it more for our kids. She actually told me I could smoke in the living room Tuesday on my B-day. She's awesome,...sometimes, LOL

My dad smoked cigarettes in the house, and it drove us all crazy... especially as non cigarette smokers. To this day, I hate cigarette smoke.

If I'm home alone, and know the kids won't be back for a while, I'll smoke a cigar in my room if I really want one. I still crack a window despite the outside temp, use & recommend ZEP smoke odor eliminator which can be purchased at Home Depot. It works really well in preventing the lingering after effects.


----------



## Wonky Dog (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually smoke outside but I am guilty of football, nascar and work related incidents that lead to smoking in the house. Cold is not really an issue here in Laredo but 110 degrees in the summer takes some of the fun out of it. I am working on a "Smoking room" in our spare bedroom with seperate A/C, air filtration and (If I can figure it out) a negative air flow.


----------

